# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Ατμοσίδερο Juro Pro smart refill δεν βγαζει ατμό

## ΔημητρηςΧ

Πατώντας το κουμπί ατμού στο ατμοσίδερο δεν έχε τάση στην ηλεκτροβάνα ατμού. Το εικονιζόμενο εξάρτημα (διακόπτης στάθμης ?) -μέσω του οποίου πάει ρεύμα στην ηλεκτροβάννα ατμού ( όπως και στην βάννα εισαγωγής νερού) φαίνεται να μη κελίνει κύκλωμα. Υπάρχουν ανταλλακτικά ?WP_20180312_19_20_19_Pro.jpgWP_20180228_22_07_26_Pro.jpg

----------


## Fordakias

Καλησπέρα φίλε μου. Στην δεύτερη φώτο που ανέβασες είναι ο μαγνητικός διακόπτης. Βάλε ένα μαγνήτη και δοκίμασε αν σου χτυπάει η βαλβίδα. Αν ναι έχεις πρόβλημα στην δεξαμενή. ΑΝ όχι τότε στον μαγνητικό. Ναι υπάρχουν ανταλλακτικά αν ψάξεις.




> Πατώντας το κουμπί ατμού στο ατμοσίδερο δεν έχε τάση στην ηλεκτροβάνα ατμού. Το εικονιζόμενο εξάρτημα (διακόπτης στάθμης ?) -μέσω του οποίου πάει ρεύμα στην ηλεκτροβάννα ατμού ( όπως και στην βάννα εισαγωγής νερού) φαίνεται να μη κελίνει κύκλωμα. Υπάρχουν ανταλλακτικά ?WP_20180312_19_20_19_Pro.jpgWP_20180228_22_07_26_Pro.jpg

----------

ΔημητρηςΧ (13-03-18)

----------


## ΔημητρηςΧ

> Καλησπέρα φίλε μου. Στην δεύτερη φώτο που ανέβασες είναι ο μαγνητικός διακόπτης. Βάλε ένα μαγνήτη και δοκίμασε αν σου χτυπάει η βαλβίδα. Αν ναι έχεις πρόβλημα στην δεξαμενή. ΑΝ όχι τότε στον μαγνητικό. Ναι υπάρχουν ανταλλακτικά αν ψάξεις.


 ..O μαγνητικός διακόπτης ενεργοποιήθηκε  με εξωτερικό μαγνήτη. Αλλά  όταν είναι στην θέση του δεν κλείνει (και δεν έχω κατά συνέπεια 230V στην ηλεκτροβάννα ατμού) . Ο αντίστοιχος μαγνήτης ( της συσκευής ) είναι προσαρμοσμένος σε πλωτήρα?. Είναι προσβάσιμος ? Μήπως έφυγε από την θέση του?

----------


## Fordakias

Τότε έχεις πρόβλημα στον μαγνητη της δεξαμενής. Δεν εχεις προσβαση. Κανε ενα καθαρισμο στην δεξαμενη με νερο κ κεζαπ. Αν στρωσει καλως. Αν οχι πας για δεξαμενη.





> ..O μαγνητικός διακόπτης ενεργοποιήθηκε  με εξωτερικό μαγνήτη. Αλλά  όταν είναι στην θέση του δεν κλείνει (και δεν έχω κατά συνέπεια 230V στην ηλεκτροβάννα ατμού) . Ο αντίστοιχος μαγνήτης ( της συσκευής ) είναι προσαρμοσμένος σε πλωτήρα?. Είναι προσβάσιμος ? Μήπως έφυγε από την θέση του?

----------


## ΔημητρηςΧ

Σε ευχαριστώ ακόμα μια φορά

----------


## Fordakias

:Biggrin: 




> Σε ευχαριστώ ακόμα μια φορά

----------

